# upgrading reciever need new 7.1 rears



## dan312 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have sm155 infinity fronts and sm 185 rears inf center and 2 infinity subs need to add 2 more rears what should i get? don't want to replace all speakers just want to add 2 rears. Anything close to a match would be great!


----------



## dan312 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry just ordered new onkyo nr818


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

SM 185's would be my choice since that is what you're currently using for surrounds.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is always best to have all channel speakers identical. Surround steering, such as front to back, will be smoother due to identical "voicing" from all speakers. That said, space and budget many times won't allow that. Having all speakers from the same manufacturer and if possible within the same product line will work just fine.


----------



## dan312 (Sep 19, 2012)

Problem is they are so old i don't think they are sold anymore


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

dan312 said:


> Problem is they are so old i don't think they are sold anymore


There are some Infinity SM series speakers, on Ebay


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Dan,
Since you are a relative "New Member" Welcome . I hope you are finding what you need here at the Shack.

I was going to say "Don't count out the fact you can find exactly what you are looking for on eBay..., if you can be patient". Sometimes it can take up to a month to find exactly what you want, but then, there it is.

Older Infinity speakers are still a very good choice. In fact some of the older Kappa equipment is still very desireable equipment.

If you are buying in the same SM series with same size drivers and box type you are in perfect alignment for a well balanced staging.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

If you can't find complete speakers look for drivers and crossovers on ebay then build speakers to dfit your space.


----------

